#  Alternativmedizin >   kieferhöhlenentzündung mit honig bekämpfen? >

## benjamin242

hallo ihr lieben. *habt ihr schon mal was davon gehört, eine chronische kieferhöhlenentzündung (sinusitis maxillaris) mit speziellem honig zu bekämpfen ?* 
bei mir wirken keine antibiotika, meine nase wurde begradigt und polypen entfernt. alles wurde gemacht, aber die chronische kieferhöhlenentzündung geht auf einer seite im gesicht einfach nicht weg. ich habe nun gehört, das spezieller honig (manuka-honig) stärker antibakteriell ist, als antibiotika. dieser honig wird in neuseeland für wundheilungen angewendet und heilt in kürzester zeit. in einem video erwähnt ein arzt auch, dass man diesen honig für sinusitis anwenden kann. leider sagt er dazu nicht mehr. *aber wie kriege ich den in die nasennebenhöhle/kieferhöhle rein ?* auf der haut bringt ja nichts. ist es wirklich okay, wenn man diesen honig in die nasendusche verwendet bzw. wenn der klebrige honig in den körper geht? 
hier das video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdirD0517_c

----------


## StefanD.

Es mag sein das es medizinischen Honig gibt den man auf die Wunden (Haut) auftragen kann und der dann hilft bei der Heilung. Allerdings bei den Kieferhöllen könnte das schwierig werden. 
ich würde an Deiner Stelle einmal mein Immunsystem stärken und den Stress verringern. 
Es gibt in der Natur auch andere Möglichkeiten   *Pflanzliche Antibiotika – die sanfte Heilung aus der Natur* unter der Überschrift würde ich einmal im Internet suchen Ja und da findest Du genau das was ich meine.  
So haben Meerrettich, Kapuzinerkresse , Thymian, Teebaumöl, Knoblauch/Zwiebeln  usw. eine Wirkung auf das Immunsystem. Das der Bienenhonig nie schafft weil er nur Spuren enthält von bestimmten Stoffen.  
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## benjamin242

danke für deinen ratschlag. mit knoblauch/zwiebeln und sowas habe ich es schon probiert. leider ohne erfolg.  *ich frage mal etwas anders..* *ist es okay,* sich diesen berühmten honig, der so stark antibakteriell wirkt, sich in die nase zu schmieren bzw. mit einer nasendusche in die nasennebenhöhlen rein zu kriegen? es gibt ja nichts anderes, was genauso stark antibakteriell ist, wie dieser manuka-honig. nachteile oder negative sachen entstehen ja nicht, oder? und es im inneren dann klebt, wird auch irgendwann wieder weggehen - oder?

----------


## josie

Hallo Benjamin!  

> *ich frage mal etwas anders..* *ist es okay,* sich diesen  berühmten honig, der so stark antibakteriell wirkt, sich in die nase zu  schmieren bzw. mit einer nasendusche in die nasennebenhöhlen rein zu  kriegen?

 so wirklich beantworten kann ich dir die Frage nicht, ich stelle es mir nur in der Praxis mehr als schwierig vor, vermutlich wirst Du den Honig aus der Nasendusche nicht an Ort und Stelle bekommen, die verstopft vorher.
Außerdem stelle ich mir das schon mehr als unangenehm vor, den Klebrigen Honig in der Nase, die Nasenatmung wird nicht mehr funktionieren, die Flimmerhärchen in der Nase haben  keine Funktion mehr und vermutlich wird der Honig, wenn Du ihn überhaupt in die Nase bekommst, durch die Körperwärme flüssig werden und raustropfen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht praktikabel.

----------


## benjamin242

> Hallo Benjamin!
> so wirklich beantworten kann ich dir die Frage nicht, ich stelle es mir nur in der Praxis mehr als schwierig vor, vermutlich wirst Du den Honig aus der Nasendusche nicht an Ort und Stelle bekommen, die verstopft vorher.
> Außerdem stelle ich mir das schon mehr als unangenehm vor, den Klebrigen Honig in der Nase, die Nasenatmung wird nicht mehr funktionieren, die Flimmerhärchen in der Nase haben  keine Funktion mehr und vermutlich wird der Honig, wenn Du ihn überhaupt in die Nase bekommst, durch die Körperwärme flüssig werden und raustropfen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht praktikabel.

 Erstmal dankeschön für ihren Beitrag. 
Sie glauben also, dass die Flimmerhärchen in der Nase ihre Funktion verlieren? Für immer oder nur in den kurzen Zeitraum vielleicht ?
Habe echt schon alles probiert, um die Kieferhöhlenentzündung in der einen Gesichtsseite los zu werden. Aber alles ohne Erfolg.

----------


## josie

Hallo Benjamin!  

> Sie glauben also, dass die Flimmerhärchen in der Nase ihre Funktion  verlieren? Für immer oder nur in den kurzen Zeitraum vielleicht ?

 Das kann ich nicht beantworten, weil ich mir in keinster Weise vorstellen kann, was passiert, wenn Du dir den Honig in die Nase einbringst, ich kann also auch nicht sagen, wie lange es dauert, bis die Nase wieder vom Honig frei ist und was mit der Nasenschleimhaut passiert ist.

----------


## benjamin242

> Hallo Benjamin! 
> Das kann ich nicht beantworten, weil ich mir in keinster Weise vorstellen kann, was passiert, wenn Du dir den Honig in die Nase einbringst, ich kann also auch nicht sagen, wie lange es dauert, bis die Nase wieder vom Honig frei ist und was mit der Nasenschleimhaut passiert ist.

 Wenn Sie irgendwann Zeit haben, könnten sie sich diese Talkrunde anschauen?
Dort sagt der eine Mann etwas davon, dass dieser Honig Sinusitis-Patienten helfen kann.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdirD0517_c 
Ich würde gerne ihre Meinung dazu wissen bzw. ob ich es denn richtig verstehe (antibakteriellen honig durch die nase zur kieferhöhle). Das wäre echt super nett von Ihnen, wenn Sie sich die Zeit nehmen. Als medizinisches Personal verstehen sie das Gespräch sicherlich besser. Ich werde einfach jeden zweiten Tag hier mal reinschauen, falls Sie oder Jemand Anderes sich die Mühe macht und das Video anschaut. Habe eigentlich große Hoffnungen durch diese Talkrunde. 
Ganz Liebe Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo benjamin,  
warum wendest du dich nicht an das "Gemeinschaftskrankenhaus Havelhöhe Dr. med. Roland Zerm" ... per post oder oder hier? Dr. med. Roland Zerm - Gemeinschaftskrankenhaus Havelhöhe - Klinik für Anthroposophische Medizin 
mehr, als das du keine antwort bekommst kann ja nicht passieren... aber vielleicht kann er helfen, oder kennt wen, der das kann...
hier im forum wird dir keiner sagen, wie du den honig in den körper bekommst. erstens ist es nicht erlaubt und 2. hat keiner ahnung davon. du solltest dich schon an wen wenden, der sich damit auskennt.

----------


## josie

Hallo Benjamin!
Die Aussage ist ja eindeutig, wenn der Honig innerlich angewendet werden soll, dann muß man ihn einnehmen, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

----------

